# What color goes good on a palomino???



## hrsjmpr32

So I am getting another horse this week and he is a palomino gelding. A triple registered Tennessee Walking Horse. I have ridden walkers several times but never owned one so I am trying to do a little research, but wondered what color halter, saddle pad, sport boots etc. would look good he is the bright golden color with shiny white mane and tail, and two white stockings on his back legs. Anyone?


----------



## NicoleS11

I think purple looks amazing on palomino's!


----------



## hrsjmpr32

thanks i am so funny about things like that. Everybody on my farm has their own "color" this includes the feed buckets, and everything. I know I am weird I think this just helps in case you have someone else take care of your horses when you are away.


----------



## NicoleS11

im the same way! Well more for like my show stuff. My halters i coudl care less...whatever one is closest to me is going on the horse im grabin..


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

purple, pink, blue, red, green

I guess I would stay away from yellow, brown, and orange...it could clash. Good luck with the new horse!!!


----------



## banoota

purple would look good, and pink too. Is it a She or a He?

Also, if you use color-coding around your barn, you might want to choose an easier color to use than purple. I use red for my horses, but that's just because red looks good on both AND is widely available.

Photos?


----------



## mudypony

I love baby blue on palominos!! It looks perfect with their coat color. Also, purple would look nice too but I still think baby blue is a good choice. Plus, you can find baby blue tack just about anywhere.


----------



## kickshaw

i love royal blue, navy blue, hunter green, brown (for a golden palomino)


----------



## Colorado Dobes

I love red on a palomino


----------



## hrsjmpr32

I will have pics tomorrow of him he is a gelding and a super golden color nice big blaze almost bold faced thanks for all the input


----------



## WesternPleasure27

Hunter green


----------



## Painted Ride

teal, burgandy


----------



## steph81285

Maroon or Purple


----------



## hrsjmpr32

*updated with pics*

As promised yesterday here is the new horse I am getting he rides like a dream.


----------



## melinda27858

I second the BABY BLUE!!!


----------



## kenda

Turqoise!


----------



## kickshaw

he's a beefy little booger (compliament!)

I say brown or burgandy


----------



## hrsjmpr32

oh yes he is a bit on the beefy side as soon as I get him home he is def going on a diet, and a work schedule lol


----------



## SallyBaby

Purple for a mare is nice, but for a gelding black navy/royal blue or baby blue.


----------



## pleasurehorse11

hunter green or navy blue for his shade of palomino


----------



## hrsjmpr32

well I found a great color for him dum dum dum dummm I found him a nice light turquoise and I alredy had a saddlepad that color that looks spectacular on him so I will try to post pics as soon as I have time to ride again. Thanks to Eveyone I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

banoota said:


> purple would look good, and pink too. Is it a She or a He?
> 
> Also, if you use color-coding around your barn, you might want to choose an easier color to use than purple. I use red for my horses, but that's just because red looks good on both AND is widely available.
> 
> Photos?


That's a good point -- my color is purple and I LOVE it (esp on light colored horses!) but it's very difficult to find the right shade...everything is in lavender and pastels it seems, hard to find just PLAIN PURPLE!!!!! I think hunter green would look very nice


----------



## my2geldings

It depends what look you want to give and show off I suppose. Any bright color would look good where as white or black look professional. Royal blue is very bright as well and looks good on any color of horse. I think palominos are colors of horses you can get away with.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I like a bright bold blue on Palominos...Like Pepsi can blue. That and it's easy as can be to find blue buckets, brushes, halters, leads, on and on and on... 


Congrats on the new additon!!! I love them beefie babys!!! :wink:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I think purple or royal blue looks good on a pal


----------



## SouthernTrails

*Color*

My Vote is Mahogany, Saddles come in that color and they look awesome on a Palomino.


----------



## mojo7777

That green halter looks good on him!


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings

My pal was a stunning deep golden - he is in my avatar, however he looks light because it was fall, he just got his thick winter coat in and was clipped. But he looked stunning in red, black, royal blue, baby blue, hunter green, grey, and white. All of these colors looked excellent on him in both the golden summer coat color and in the lighter winter color.


----------



## aintgotnone

*Turquoise!!!*

Yes!

Turquiose would be a wonderful color on your palomino!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## horsegirl123

I love, love, love the color red on a palomino! 

Congrats on getting your new horse, you must be really excited!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Bright purple. ^____^

Or Royal blue, although that's pretty westerny for ya. 

Pink looks awesome if you're into that kind of stuff.

Burgundy would look fantastic.


----------



## hrsjmpr32

Thank You all I have been having the best time with him.  my riding buddy swears I will never ride anything but a gaited horse now lolI tried several colors on him and turquoise is definately his color again thanks for all the input


----------



## centrestableswendy

Baby blue. A friend where I ride has a palamino gelding, and he looks SOOOOO cute and handsome in baby blue.


----------

